

Stop Telling Women They Just Need to Know How to Code - femgineer
http://femgineer.com/2013/12/stop-telling-women-they-just-need-to-know-how-to-code/

======
dragonwriter
I've yet to see even one person telling women they just need to know how to
code to magically produce female Zuckerbergs, so the article's entire premise
is, AFAICT, beating a strawman.

In fact, in all the things about improving the number of women coding, I've
never heard either: 1) That a major goal is to produce female Zuckerberg's, or
2) That women learning to code is the only thing needed to achieve any of the
major goals that _are_ cited, just that its one of the things, and often the
one thing that the organization in question is focussed on.

If producing female Zuckerbergs is important to the author of the post, they
ought to present their plan to do so without conjuring phantom disagreements.

